# E83 X3 Rear wiper/washer not working



## mico99 (Jan 24, 2011)

I guess it is the relay, but I cannot locate it... Or can it be the control unit, which as far as I understand is attached directly to the rear wiper motor?? 


When I connect electricity directly to the washer pump it functions without problems.


Thanks for any help


----------



## danboy (Feb 20, 2020)

Hi Mate, did you get to the bottom of your rear wiper issue's only I've got the exact same issue?? any help gratefully received


----------

